# Scored a '73....



## Jackmels

Got this one for $25. One Family Owned with Documentation. Runs, but is Blowing Oil Through the Breather. Another Candidate for a Predator Repower.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

the bucket and tractor look almost brand new.


----------



## 43128

it looks like somebody repainted the bucket and tractor


----------



## detdrbuzzard

its still a good buy at $25


----------



## Jackmels

Only the Chute was Repainted, the Rest is Original Paint. Inside of Tractor Unit is Clean and was Maintained. I only had to Replace RH Axle Bearing, and will deal with the Engine later, as I'm not really in Snowblower Mode Yet, but I always keep an eye out for Bargains in the Summer.


----------



## Normex

Speaking of repower has anyone checked the Loncin winter engines?
They look neat and completely shrouded. This company is apparently well renowned for quality. Don't have much info on pricing. Toro puts these on their blowers.




Engine


----------



## GustoGuy

Normex said:


> Speaking of repower has anyone checked the Loncin winter engines?
> They look neat and completely shrouded. This company is apparently well renowned for quality. Don't have much info on pricing. Toro puts these on their blowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engine


The Harbor Freight Predator is made by Loncin which ironically is the same company that makes engines for Toro snowblowers. The original blue Greyhound engine was made by Lifan


----------



## GustoGuy

Jackmels said:


> Got this one for $25. One Family Owned with Documentation. Runs, but is Blowing Oil Through the Breather. Another Candidate for a Predator Repower.


What a deal. New 212cc Predator and you have a beast of a machine to sell. I am tempted to do this too. But my wife would most likely kill me. I did it last fall and I like my newly repowered Gilson Montgomery Ward 8/26. I may even hog out the air cleaner and rejet the Predator since NR racing found that the Predator put out nearly 9 horsepower with a less restrictive than stock K&N style air filter and richer jeting as it's only modification. I hogged out my air box on the minibike and rejetted it richer and I had to add some steel to the front of the minibike because it became a wheelie machine.


----------



## Jackmels

I had some Time, so I did the Swap. Used a Tecumseh OHV I got in a Barter Deal. Runs Great! I'll get Lots of Good Parts from That Original Engine as Well!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Jackmels said:


> I had some Time, so I did the Swap. Used a Tecumseh OHV I got in a Barter Deal. Runs Great! I'll get Lots of Good Parts from That Original Engine as Well!


 WELLLLLL I guess a tecumsapart is still better then the china tin thing. but it is still no BRIGGS POWER.


----------



## Jackmels

Scored a $50 1970 Yesterday, and Got it Running and Ready for Snow. Not Pretty, but Looks Like it had a replacement Block at some Point, and it isn't blowing oil, so It'll stay OEM. Today I picked up a Nice Clean 74. 8hp w/electric Start. Had to cough up $100 for it. Runs Good, but needs a needle and seat in carb. Pretty Clean for 40 Years Old....


----------



## Jackmels

Turns Out the '74 Needed some Tractor Work. Common Broken Bearing Support, and a Sloppy Rod in the Chassis. Fortunately, I have a Large Parts Inventory for these Machines. 74 is Now 100%.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

Jackmels said:


> Got this one for $25. One Family Owned with Documentation. Runs, but is Blowing Oil Through the Breather. Another Candidate for a Predator Repower.


 
I'd hone the block and put new rings on the original piston. that's a collectors item, don't bastardize it.


----------



## GustoGuy

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> I'd hone the block and put new rings on the original piston. that's a collectors item, don't bastardize it.


It is an aluminum cool bore and they do not hone out too well. I would suggest new chrome rings and it should improve compresion quite a bit from the old worn out rings


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

GustoGuy said:


> What a deal. New 212cc Predator and you have a beast of a machine to sell. I am tempted to do this too. But my wife would most likely kill me. I did it last fall and I like my newly repowered Gilson Montgomery Ward 8/26. I may even hog out the air cleaner and rejet the Predator since NR racing found that the Predator put out nearly 9 horsepower with a less restrictive than stock K&N style air filter and richer jeting as it's only modification. I hogged out my air box on the minibike and rejetted it richer and I had to add some steel to the front of the minibike because it became a wheelie machine.



big mistake repowering an old made in USA machine like that. as you can see less and less is being made in USA, and the prices are going to climb for original stuff that has not been hacked or bastardized, anything made in USA will have a premium someday as a relic of the past. the quality is stellar on that machine. keep it original. if you had a rare painting done by Van Gogh, would you paint over it in an attempt to improve it ? call me a purist but these machines should stay original. a repowered one is worth less than nothing to a collector, and only valuable for what original parts are left on it. it will just kill whatever resale value it has, repowering with a knock off engine is a trend that will die out someday. the remaining original machines will trade hands for a king's ransom. the same will happen across the board for any made in USA vintage period correct machinery.

I passed on an Ariens 10000 machine, it had the biggest engine and widest chute available in that model run, with a cab and headlight, it was at an estate sale and no one bought it, I could have had that, another snowblower, and tractor all for $150. I kick myself in the arse to this day for not buying it ! it was in mint condition, and ended up being sold with the house. I went back and the guy who bought the house didn't want to part with it. he was a wealthy guy with 52 rental homes and owned a few mini market/gas stations.

OP you got a helluva machine there. hang on to it and cherish it.


----------



## Shryp

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> OP you got a helluva machine there. hang on to it and cherish it.


Original poster has an Ariens junk yard in his back yard with like 30 working machines. He fixes and sells quite a few of those.


----------



## Jackmels

I appreciate the Interest in this Thread. I have learned from experience that 
I won't get Engine Related Complaints from People that bought a Repowered Ariens from me. I can (and do)appreciate an Original Mint Ariens, but it boils down to Cost Effective Performance, and Customer Satisfaction. Simple Business Sense is, I can make more money repowering an Ariens, and parting the Tecumseh rather than spend time and money fixing or Rebuilding it. Making Money is No Mistake. Shryp, You are Right, I have a few Ariens Machines......


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

yes it makes good business sense in the short run- but let's peel that onion a bit more- if we all started cutting up original machines to make money, that's not a problem in itself if the money held it's value, but with the current quantitative easing being done by the Federal Reserver, the money is being devalued faster than you can make it and save it. money is no longer a good store of value. hard assets are. in the end the machines are hacked up and the money buys 1/5 of what it used to buy, in a very short time. 

IMHO it's better to keep the machine original. these engine swaps are merely a trend, in the long run an original machine will outshine a repowered nonoriginal machine in desirability.

this phenom is occurring in the musclecar market right now. to make "good business sense" i.e. more profit, they are hacking up original GTO's and repowering them with Chevy LS modern fuel injected engines. they have to do it, to ride the trend and get the car sold. they can get more money for a resto-mod with an LS.

but 5 years from now, the original GTO would be worth 2x more than the LS on the resale market. 

it's false economy.

and there are guys out there now looking for UNRESTORED musclecars that are nuts and bolts original

here's an example, albeit a rare car. but look at the condition of the car and what it went for. eventually with all this outsourcing going on, machinery that is made in USA will become so scarce, it will command a premium in similar manner- because that's just how good it was and is.

this junkwagon with no engine/trans sold for $226,000 in rusty abandoned condition. It sold for $335,000 restored.

it comes down to this, to make a cheesy Star Wars analogy, you can't be part of the rebellion and serve the empire at the same time. The empire being, the multinational conglomerate corporations, who look at the entire world, and decide they'd be better off making everything in China, exploiting the poor peasant population for $11/day- rather than paying $15-$25/hour to Americans, to live the post-WWII American dream.










http://www.autoblog.com/2008/11/10/ebay-find-of-the-day-1963-lemans-tempest-sells-for-226-521/

By Chris Tutor RSS feed 
Posted Nov 10th 2008 10:57AM
*482**6**7**2**0*

Comments113 





_*1963 Pontiac LeMans Tempest on eBay – Click above for high-res image gallery*_​
The eBay auction for this 1963 Pontiac LeMans Tempest started out innocently enough. Obtained after owner died. Appears to have original interior but no motor, no transmission. Body has a little rust and some dents. There's stuff in the trunk, but no key to open it. Opening bid nine days ago was a mere $500. After one week, eBay seller 123ecklin will pocket $226,521 before auction fees. What happened between Day 1 and Day 9 is an amazing story.

The car's plexiglass windows, unusual suspension setup and a dash plate bearing the name of a racetrack tipped the owner to its racing history. But what he didn't know is that the car is one of only six 1963 Pontiac LeMans Tempest Super Duty coupes ever made. Hemmings recently did a story on the rare cars in which they listed all ever built. This one looks to have been driven by Stan Antlocer and was the fastest drag car in 1963 before disappearing.

Reading through the questions on the auction gives us reason to believe the seller truly didn't know the car's provenance. In his answers, he seems both surprised by the car's potential value as well as overwhelmed by the attention. He turned down an offer of $160,000 to end the auction early because he feared getting negative eBay feedback. That decision paid off. With only seven minutes remaining, the highest offer was $95,000. When the virtual gavel fell, eBayer ccsi2000 had bought a very rare, if a little rusty, LeMans for $226,521. _Thanks for the tip, Trevor!_


----------



## Jackmels

Don't Feed the Trolls.


----------



## Jackmels

Got 2 Yeaterday. One $30 Ariens, and one $20 MTD. Ariens had Large Mouse Nest in Chassis, a Broken Handlebar, and frozen Throttle Cable. Started First Pull. MTD owner had Throttle Control in wrong Position, I love it when People work on their machines who haven't got a clue. MTD now runs Good, a coat of paint and Out it Will Go. I also did a Predator Swap on an Early Ariens. These are Very Easy to Do, as the Engine Mounting Studs are Long Enough, and the Chute Crank does not need to be Changed. I also swapped the auger to the Newer Disconnect Style, added Impeller Seals, and Painted inside of chute with Easy Slide Graphite Paint. (55 Chevy Convertible in background is Worthless now that it is a Restomod....NOT)


----------



## Jackmels

Picked This up this Morning for $75. Repowered w/8hp, Runs and Mows Great!


----------



## db9938

Jackmels said:


> Picked This up this Morning for $75. Repowered w/8hp, Runs and Mows Great!


So is that one of the multi-use machines, or a dedicated mower?


----------



## Shryp

db9938 said:


> So is that one of the multi-use machines, or a dedicated mower?


See the Trac Team section at the end of this page before all the model numbers and manual links.

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## Jackmels

This is not a "Dedicated" mower. These 10000 series Ariens will accept any of the "Trac Team" attachments. I've had a few different attachments over the Years, and they all worked well, and were High Quality Machines.


----------



## db9938

Neat idea, and I'm kind of surprised that a brand has not tried to resurrect it.


----------



## copperhead

Cool...!!!!


----------



## Jackmels

db9938 said:


> Neat idea, and I'm kind of surprised that a brand has not tried to resurrect it.


Actually BCS has a Tractor Unit that takes attachments
Attachments


----------



## Jackmels

Local Shop called me, they had an Old Ariens they wanted to get rid of ($40).
7hp electric start. I spent about an hour on the engine, and got it to Run Pretty Good, but Stumbling under a Load. Picked up a Predator, and did this swap. The Chassis Internals are Excellent, as well as the Auger. Another one Ready to Go!


----------



## db9938

Jackmels said:


> Actually BCS has a Tractor Unit that takes attachments
> Attachments


I knew about those machines, but they are far more pricey than the Ariens.


----------



## Fred9

Jack,

I do enjoy seeing your work, aka magic!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jackmels

Thanks for the Kudos!


----------



## Jackmels

Here's My Latest Scores....Got the First 2 plus an extra Auger for $100. Started a Predator Swap on the 10000 series, but not Finished Yet. Today I picked up a Monster 10-32 for $50.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

You my snowblower hero! Keep saving them from the junkyard!


----------



## Jackmels

Got 2 Freebies Today. Baby Ariens in Good Shape, Runs Good, Murray POS but has a Good Engine I'll stockpile for later. Cleaned up the $50 "Big Boy" and got it running. I'm Going to replace Auger Bearing, and install Points. Should be Good to Go after that...


----------



## Jackmels

Today, an Older Couple Stopped and asked me if I buy Snowblowers, and that they had an Old Ariens they wanted out of the Garage. Turns out they bought it New, and it hadn't been used in Years. I bought this 1972 for $50 and got it running after a Fuel Flush and carb Clean. I was impressed with the condition of the Chassis Internals. Bearings are all tight, and it Runs Good. Needed a throttle cable, no biggie, Not the Cleanest one I've had, but it's probably in the Top Ten.


----------



## GustoGuy

Jackmels said:


> Today, an Older Couple Stopped and asked me if I buy Snowblowers, and that they had an Old Ariens they wanted out of the Garage. Turns out they bought it New, and it hadn't been used in Years. I bought this 1972 for $50 and got it running after a Fuel Flush and carb Clean. I was impressed with the condition of the Chassis Internals. Bearings are all tight, and it Runs Good. Needed a throttle cable, no biggie, Not the Cleanest one I've had, but it's probably in the Top Ten.


Nice find. Pretty darn clean for a 42 year old machine. Did they even use it at all? My 1973 Montgomery Ward 8/26 was all faded and the engine was all greasy from leaking and the engine puffed blue smoke once in a while when running and it fouled it's spark Plug after running for awhile


----------



## Jackmels

GustoGuy said:


> Nice find. Pretty darn clean for a 42 year old machine. Did they even use it at all? My 1973 Montgomery Ward 8/26 was all faded and the engine was all greasy from leaking and the engine puffed blue smoke once in a while when running and it fouled it's spark Plug after running for awhile


They said it wasn't used for 10 years or so, but it was Always Serviced Annually.


----------



## Jackmels

Did A Predator Swap for the Mailman Today.


----------



## Jackmels

Got this Freebie Today. Needed Carb Rebuild, and Safety Switches needed to be disconnected for it to Start. Also had Mouse Nest in Recoil Housing. Now Runs Pretty Good! I'm not a Toro Guy, so I'll try to get Rid of this one Quick....


----------



## Jackmels

Here's My Cost-Effective Impeller Seal. I use a Door Seal/Sweep and then Cut it to size with a Whizzer Wheel. Certain Door Seals have Rubber Thick Enough for this Application. After Installation, I generously spray the Impeller Area with PB Blaster, and Lightly Engage the Impeller to Spin Very Slowly to Break it in. This is on a 10000 series with Replacement Engine.


----------



## Shryp

Jackmels said:


> Here's My Cost-Effective Impeller Seal. I use a Door Seal/Sweep and then Cut it to size with a Whizzer Wheel. Certain Door Seals have Rubber Thick Enough for this Application. After Installation, I generously spray the Impeller Area with PB Blaster, and Lightly Engage the Impeller to Spin Very Slowly to Break it in. This is on a 10000 series with Replacement Engine.


Looks good. I hope that holds up well. I just bought a roll of baler belt from tractor supply the other day and have to add one to my second blower I am fixing up.

I would have installed the bolts the other way though.


----------



## Jackmels

I believe the rubber is as thick as what you would get if you bought a Kit. Shryp, these Impellers have a 90 degree bend that interferes with a washer and nut on the lower side, but Thanks for the input.


----------



## Jackmels

Here's the Finished Product with Tall Chute Conversion. This is pretty much a Clone of the Machine I used Last Year with Exceptional Results.


----------



## Jackmels

Scored this Monster for $150. Only Needed Minor Adjustments and Cleaning.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

Should be able to make a nice profit off that beast! Looks real clean, light kit too!


----------



## Jackmels

Sold it Yesterday. The Clean Ones usually Sell Quickly.


----------



## Jackmels

Today's $100 Score. Needed Minor Welding on Gear Selector.


----------



## Jackmels

Here's My Latest Score. One Owner Machine. Daughter of Owner said it hadn't been used since around 2000 and was always stored inside. After getting it home, found No Compression....No, the Rod was OK! I found the Intake Valve Stuck. After Loosening up the Valve, and a Good Cleanup, Here it is! There was no Lockout Hub, so I assumed it had no differential, but it Does, Just Not Locking....Thing is Extra Clean, and Runs Great. One of the Nicest Examples I've Seen of this Vintage.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

I know you buy them to resell, but I would be tempted to keep that one. It looks pristine!


----------



## Jackmels

I can't keep them all. Someone Will Buy it when they see How Nice it is. I've found that the 10000 series Predator powered machines sell themselves. I had 3 different people come to see a clean 8hp '77 I had for sale, and all 3 bought Predator Repowered Machines. That's What Sells.


----------



## Shryp

I would think seeing a new engine makes people more confident in the machine. Could also be they think it is a newer machine when they see the new style engine as well. Do you average about $100 more when selling the Predator machines or is it about the same as the stock Tecumseh ones?


----------



## Jackmels

People like the Fact that there should be No Issues with the Engine for a While, and the Ariens Reputation of a Good Machine is a Combination that's Hard to Beat. Prices Vary according to Model and Condition.


----------



## Jackmels

Scored this Ariens for $50. Needed Carb clean and some maintenance. Toro was a freebie full of bad gas. Both are Ready to Go.


----------



## sscotsman

Shryp said:


> I would think seeing a new engine makes people more confident in the machine.


For 95% of potential buyers, that is probably true.
Personally, when I see a new chinese engine on a snowblower on Craigslist, it makes me automatically *not* want the machine..but I know im a minority in that..

Scot


----------



## 43128

thats not true for me. personally, i love the honda clones and predators


----------



## Jackmels

Got This for $50 w/blown motor. Replaced Motor, now Ready for Snow!


----------



## RIT333

Do you hold a gun to people's head to get them to sell you stuff at those prices ? LOL

What a great deal you got. Congrats


----------



## SteelyTim

I'm surprised to see so many people repowering engines rather than rebuilding them. The old Tecumseh and Briggs engines, the absolute worst I've run in to are broken valve springs or spring keepers or head gaskets and those are an easy repair. Usually just carb issues. 

Although doing head gaskets on some Tecumsehs can be dicey if they've been left out in the weather because the head bolts end up snapping off in the block. But that's only on the most weathered, abused engines.


----------



## Jackmels

SteelyTim said:


> I'm surprised to see so many people repowering engines rather than rebuilding them. The old Tecumseh and Briggs engines, the absolute worst I've run in to are broken valve springs or spring keepers or head gaskets and those are an easy repair. Usually just carb issues.
> 
> Although doing head gaskets on some Tecumsehs can be dicey if they've been left out in the weather because the head bolts end up snapping off in the block. But that's only on the most weathered, abused engines.


First of all, You can't Rebuild an Engine that has a Hole in the Block. You can spend Your Time any way You Choose, but I choose Not to Waste My Time Rebuilding Obsolete L-Head Engines.


----------



## Jackmels

Here's Another "Wife Wants It Gone" Ariens I got for $25. Needed Carb Clean and Skids. Has a Newer 7hp Engine.


----------



## Jackmels

Here's a 73-4 I got for $50. Needed scraper bar, axle bearing, and Fuel Flush. Previous Owner Powdercoated the chute, and said it worked Great!


----------



## Jackmels

Rescued this from a shop. Owner didn't want to pay $300 for Belts and auger Bearing. I paid $50, and fixed it. Runs Good.


----------



## HillnGullyRider

Jackmels said:


> I appreciate the Interest in this Thread. I have learned from experience that
> I won't get Engine Related Complaints from People that bought a Repowered Ariens from me. I can (and do)appreciate an Original Mint Ariens, but it boils down to Cost Effective Performance, and Customer Satisfaction. Simple Business Sense is, I can make more money repowering an Ariens, and parting the Tecumseh rather than spend time and money fixing or Rebuilding it. Making Money is No Mistake. Shryp, You are Right, I have a few Ariens Machines......


I have to agree...If the machine is going to be used, repowering is the only way to go. If the Tec still runs good, take it off and shelve it. It is possible to do a clean repower and leave everything on the frame intact so the original Tec can be reinstalled or sold alongside the machine...It's highly doubtful there will ever be a meaningful collectors market. Here in the snow belt CL is flush with fixers and even some runners that can be had for less than $100. Over half the country could care less what a personal snow removal machine even is, and the other half that does has only one spot in the garage for those shiny new ones they can get down at HD for less than a grand. 
If a 70's or 80's machine is going to be used, It's cheaper to buy a new HF motor for $120 every autumn than it is to keep chasing problems on a worn out Tec. It's simple economics. If you sold your HF engine in spring for $50, It would only be at $70 annual cost to have a machine running as new at the start of every winter. 6.5 HP is plenty to operate a 24" housing with a 12" impeller. 
Repowering is actually keeping most of the old chassis out of the boneyard. By the time that the supply (thousands and thousands) of original Tec 10000 series really dries up...It will still only be a niche collectors market who care about originality, and they still won't pay over $300 for one, even if its cherry. Everyone wants it for nothing. By the time they really dry up, the used market will want repowered 2000's machines. 
Sad but true, the few of us that care about historical originality can't keep 50 machines in the backyard, some must die so others can live.


----------



## Jackmels

I get 6.5 Predators for $89 in tax-free NH with the 25% coupon. Hard to beat that Price for a New Engine.


----------



## GustoGuy

43128 said:


> thats not true for me. personally, i love the honda clones and predators


Honda small engines are the design that won. They are reliable quiet and fuel efficient. Likewise the Predator engines are built by the same company that makes the engines for Toro snowblowers. I own 3 of them and they start easily 1-2 pulls of the recoil. I own lots of power equipment and I maintain my stuff real well. However I will not tolerate poor running or unreliable engines. So far the 2 Briggs and Stratton engines on my lawn mowers are working well. Start every time in 1-2 pulls and run reliably. I have actually worked with a mechanic on small engines before and he said the Kawasaki and Honda engines are far more reliable that the older Briggs and Tecumseh engines. Technology is great. How many flat head car engines do you see today? I would take a more fuel efficient OHV engine with a proven design over a temperamental old obsolete L head any day. If it runs well I keep it and I actually have worked on old engines before and Honda even though they were more expensive are a much better small engine design than an old flat head engine


----------



## GustoGuy

Jackmels said:


> Rescued this from a shop. Owner didn't want to pay $300 for Belts and auger Bearing. I paid $50, and fixed it. Runs Good.


That's why I do my own repairs. Far too costly to go to a shop to have your snowblower belts replaced. I repair my own equipment and replace worn parts myself. I hate stuff that will not stay running well and sadly the original engine on the MTD was that way and it had to go. I hate fixing the same thing over and over again. If there is a reliable new engine available I will repower before buying new as long as it is cost effective


----------



## HillnGullyRider

Jackmels said:


> I get 6.5 Predators for $89 in tax-free NH with the 25% coupon. Hard to beat that Price for a New Engine.


A while back Costco had clones in the closeout aisle for $60 new 50% off, i bought two, should have bought the whole stack. They were champion brand and have built in fuel gauges and champion has a service line staffed in Los Angeles, I needed a new fuel gauge and they sent one for free under warranty.

A lot has been said about Tec H engines lasting 50 years and this is true, But I also think it's also a bit of wishful thinking or puffery of the Tec's longevity attributes. I've also seen a lot of heavily worn Tecs...I think I know the reason why. A lot of these two stage blowers saw less than a dozen start ups per year if they resided in non lake effect snow zones. If you think about that a bit and figure an hour per start up, then it only totals 600 hours over 50 years!

This is why i say, If the machine is going to be used, I mean really used , like over 100 hours per annum used, the best thing to do is use a clone and never look back.


----------



## SteelyTim

That's probably very true.

But when you guys buy to resell, let's say you get a machine for $25-$50, then you spend say $100-$120 on a new engine. How much do you get for the machines when done?

At least in this area it's hard to get any more than $150-$200 for a regular 24" Ariens two stage no matter what engine it's got.


----------



## Jackmels

Location is Everything. I do just Fine Here.


----------



## RIT333

HillnGullyRider said:


> This is why i say, If the machine is going to be used, I mean really used , like over 100 hours per annum used, the best thing to do is use a clone and never look back.


If I ever have to snow blow for 100 hours in a year, I would be heading to Florida before you could blink your eyes. 

I like to snow blow, but certainly not that much !


----------



## sscotsman

Im in one of the heaviest snowfall zones in the USA, and I bet I dont do any more than 10 hours a winter..anyone doing 100 hours would have to be commercial guys with many customers..and those guys definitely aren't going to be using harbor freight clones..

So "100 hours a year" and "clone" are mutually exclusive.

Scot


----------



## HJames

If you go to OPE rental shops, 90% of their equipment is powered by "clones". They get used, abused, and replaced when needed. I have a 420cc Harbor Freight Predator generator that I purchased 2 years ago. It has already seen 400 hours of use and runs like a top. So in my experience "clone" and hundreds of hours of reliable use are synonymous.


----------



## GustoGuy

I have a fair amount of hours on my minibikes 212cc Predator. My son and his friends ran that mini for nearly 3 hours strait one day and that engine had no problems what so ever. I would say it must have way more hours on it than the snow blowers does since my cabin is on a private drive that is nearly 2 miles long and we have ran that bike up and down that road as well as well as other roads near by. 3 years later it still starts with just 1 pull of the recoil


----------



## HillnGullyRider

I live in a lake effect zone and have a double driveway, If it's ever 6" or more it's an hour minimum, probably closer to 1.5 to do thoroughly. Now the 28 deluxe I have was heavily used by the maintenance guy for a homeowner association. He did several drives and all sidewalks. So I know that it got heavily used (2005 11.5 OHV TEC) and still works fine...Even with my double drive I still probably only do 15-20 clearings per year...But...I also use my 60's tractors as PTO units in the spring, summer and fall, everything from a pressure pump to the tiller. So 100 hrs is definitely possible if used only twice a week. I have several machines so no 1 tractor gets used near that much, but if I did have only one power unit it could be possible. 
Every original 60s machine I've come across where the seller had the full suite of trac team attachments has always had a worn smoking Tec motor. Many garage queen 60's blowers have healthy original Tecs. So passing of time is not a legit indicator of wear longevity, only hours of use are, and none had hour meters.

I know there are a few drawbacks to the clones like metal tanks, and no e-start, but to me that is overshadowed by $13 ebay carbs and $100 motor replacements. For someone that uses their blower year round it's the only sane path. Clones are like Bic lighters and that's how they are meant to be. That's the reality of today's market.


----------



## GustoGuy

Even though the HF Predator is as the person above said a " Bick lighter" it is not a bad engine. It has cast iron cylinder liner and ball bearing supported crank shaft just like the Honda GX engines do. It also has many places mow on the internet that sell replacement parts as well as high performance billet parts too. If you chose too you could rebuild it. But at $99.99 on sale why even bother rebuilding it since it is cheaper to buy a new one


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

HJames said:


> If you go to OPE rental shops, 90% of their equipment is powered by "clones". They get used, abused, and replaced when needed. I have a 420cc Harbor Freight Predator generator that I purchased 2 years ago. It has already seen 400 hours of use and runs like a top. So in my experience "clone" and hundreds of hours of reliable use are synonymous.



the keyword there is "replaced as needed" i.e. often

my wife works at a semiconductor chip company. one of the new engineers is from S. Korea. he speaks with a heavy accent and was born/raised over there. he asked her what car she thinks would be a good one for him to buy here, to get around back/forth to work.
she suggested a Kia or Hyundai. 
he said "oh, no, no, no, not a Korean car"....and went on to tell her, the quality is lacking
he is dissing the cars from his own country he came from
now, what makes you think a Chinese engine is better than a vintage American engine ?

any of these clone or Chinese engines you buy, they are not going to be still in operation 50 years later, like the Tecumseh and Briggs engines in the old Ariens, Snowbirds, Gilsons, AMF's. and any snowblower made in China, isn't going to have enough structure left to even rebuild after that much time, either.

the old snowblowers were made better than the new ones, especially in regards to engines, and American made vs. Chinese made. no contest.

I won't fault anyone for using an offshore engine on an old American machine, to save the machine, because I believe it's better than the entire machine getting scrapped- and a proper oem engine can be found later, and it changed back to oem- but the offshore engine ends up not looking right on the machine. and I've proven time and again, you can get used and new parts from Ebay for dirt cheap, and put the correct oem engine on the machine, or a larger oem engine- the "cost" factor, saying the offshore motor costs "less" is a misconception. Ebay has 100's of listings for Tecumseh and Briggs parts, to rebuild any engine with OEM parts. and complete engines.

there's no reason to move to a generic offshore engine for replacement, the parts supply has not dried up yet, far from it. I got a NOS HM80 Tec. engine block w/crank/piston/cam, for less than 50 bucks ?

if you look at those old American made machines, one thing is obvious- they took a long time to make. they weren't just pinned together to get them down the line and out the door. what you are missing here, is the PEDIGREE. if you had a vintage 1967 Corvette 427-tri power, 4 speed car, would you put a Chinese engine in it, and rave about the low cost, and that it can be replaced as needed ?

when you opened the hood, the first thing a person would think is, "OMG, did he screw this thing up, that looks awful"

there is a lot of Chinese made sheetmetal parts being put on old American cars now, and those cars are worth less, and the purists won't buy them. if the buyer knows Chinese tin is on the car, the price goes down. actually I prefer an un-restored machine of any type, and repair it from there using original refurbished parts, or NOS parts.


----------



## SteelyTim

To me it comes down to a very simple and admittedly stupid equation.

I don't like the way Chinese engines sound, nor do I care for the way Honda small engines in general, sound. Too quiet and too sterile. I don't like EPA friendly non-adjustable carbs. I don't like the porous metal castings. I like points. I like cast iron.

But I'm just as much of a hobbyist and enthusiast as I am a user. Took me about 3 months of on and off work during T shirt season to get my Snowbird just right, and I enjoyed every minute of it. I have to do a complete rebuild on my son's Kohler K181 on his '69 JD 110, and while I've been really tempted to just repower it, the sound of that Kohler to me says "TRACTOR!"

But what do I know, my TV has tubes in it


----------



## HillnGullyRider

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> Ebay has 100's of listings for Tecumseh and Briggs parts, to rebuild any engine with OEM parts.
> there's no reason to move to a generic offshore engine for replacement, the parts supply has not dried up yet, far from it. I got a NOS HM80 Tec. engine block w/crank/piston/cam, for less than 50 bucks ?


Minimum Ebay price for just about any part is about $25 from an American seller once you factor in shipping...And $50 for an 8hp NOS SB is the exception, not the rule...The rule is more like $150-$250. How many of those NOS short blocks do you think will be being listed in 5 years? I'm already seeing mostly taper crank blocks, & those will be gone soon enough, snapped up by those dedicated enough to swap in the proper cranks. Pretty soon there won't be a choice, the supply of NOS Briggs L head and TEC parts is finite. 
The perfected Honda clone design isn't going away any time soon. They work, and they work well because all the legwork work was done by the research of some of best small engine engineers on the planet.


----------



## HCBPH

*Misc*

I personally believe some of this discussion comes down the a generation thing. I grew up when if a pen went dry, you got a new refill, now you buy another pen. If the TV broke you pulled the tubes and went down to the tester in the drugstore and checked them out, now you pretty much buy another TV. Doctors made house calls and the gas station attendant checked the oil in addition to filling your tank. Shops were all over the place that could rebuild a car engine or transmission, washer or dryer or almost anything you encountered in your daily lives.

Things were designed to be repairable plus there were repair people and parts available to fix them. With the advent of Bic pens and lighters, changing circuit boards rather than replace a part to fix an electrical issue or buy a new vehicle instead of fixing an issue, the trend was set that eventually evolved to where it is today.

There are still many of us that experienced this plus kids who grew up that way. There are those that grew up replacing than repairing. It is frusterating when you want to fix something but can't find that crucial part and have to replace something. It's also a fact that most things now days are designed and built to be replaced rather than being repaired (try finding a switch for a cordless tool for example). When things are designed to be replaced than repair IMO they are not built to the same level as repairable items were in many cases. Additionally it now takes an engineering degree and a magnatude of specialized tools to repair many things. If the work isn't there then it's not worth the investment to many businesses, again setting the trend.

I have several Tec equipped blowers and I also have a 10 hp LCT engine I plan one day to put on a blower chassis to see how they compare. That's the direction the industry is going whether we like it or not - clone engines and disposable products.

I also have an older Vette and T-Bird (mentioned above) and I'll do whatever I have to do to keep them on the road. Problem is now-days it is becoming impossible to find OEM or replacement parts that are not made overseas, if available at all. Some times we're just going to have to bite-the-bullet and use what's available or replace it with something else.

My 2 cents on this.


----------



## Jackmels

Here's one I got For Free. Last season, A neighbor ran his Newer Ariens without oil, and it blew. He gave it to me, and in return, I gave him this Good Running 10000 series machine. He recently bought a Plow, and gave the 10000 series machine back to me. Still runs Good.


----------



## GustoGuy

Reason most of these manufacturing jobs have moved overseas Is due to cheaper labor. Both Tecumseh and Briggs and Stratton made their fortunes by manufacturing a cost-effective engine. An overhead valve engine is much more complicated and costly to build than an "L head" aka flat head engine. Back in the mid 1980's Honda's engineers use their knowledge that they acquired from years of making motorcycle engines to design a high quality small general purpose overhead valve engine that became the standard which is used today. Both Tecumseh and Briggs and Stratton also came out with their own overhead valve design engines. Tecumseh had some problems with an ineffective compression release mechanism which caused its engines to kick back when people pull started them. Tecumseh also had some problems with connecting rod failures on its 7 to 11 horsepower L-head engine'. Rather than redesigning their connecting rods to strengthen them. Tecumseh simply said well either you ran the engine at too many RPM or you ran it low on oil. Neither Briggs or Honda engines had such a susceptible connecting rod failure rate. I think Tecumseh's reputation ended up hurting their brand loyalty. NR racing actually torture tested the Harbor Freight predator engine by over revving it beyond 3600 rpm and found that with the stock valve springs the engine tends to go into valve float at 5500 rpm. The stock flywheel was found to be unsafe beyond 4000 rpm. The engine did not have a tendency to break its connecting rods however however they recommended for racing a billet connecting rod which is twice as strong as the stock rod. Likewise. Honda engines also were found out to be very tolerant of RPM's higher than stock 3600rpm and other abuses. Honda engines are built very well and they definitely deserve their good reputation. Also Briggs&Stratton would torture test their engines as well for design flaws and they made design changes on their engines to make them more tolerant of low oil and abuse. Reputation is everything in today's world.


----------



## Jackmels

Here's one of many Recent Acquisitions. A 73-4 One Family Owned. Had Gummed up Carb, and Loose Electric Starter. Now 100%. Good Score for $50...


----------



## classiccat

Good Score? You mean GREAT SCORE! 










kind of thing you go to sleep giggling about


----------



## gsnod

Ahhhhh Jackmels -- that's a sweet looking unit for $50! That's the jind of machine I look out for. Now if we can only get some snow!



classiccat said:


> Good Score? You mean GREAT SCORE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kind of thing you go to sleep giggling about


----------



## Jackmels

Had a First Today....Drove an hour and a half for an Ariens 8hp 24" Late 70s vintage listed for $60. Photos showed a Nice Clean Machine, owner said it had no spark, otherwise Nice. Upon Arrival, I instead found a weathered '65 vintage suitable for parts only, not a clean '79 like in the photos. You Win some, You Lose some.


----------



## Jackmels

Just Got a Real Clean, One Owner '71 that was in Storage for Years. Runs Great. We are allegedly getting some Snow Tomorrow! It'll be Good to Try out some machines I haven't been able to Use.


----------



## RIT333

Jack

I still think that you hold a gun to peoples heads to get these machines at the prices you are paying. You must have a whole backyard full of snow blowers. You lucky guy.


----------



## Jackmels

As I am known as the Old School Ariens Go To Guy, These Old Ariens Machines Now Gravitate to Me. He called Me. Yep, I have a few......


----------



## dhazelton

I do some handy man work for a guy with rental properties and a scrap metal yard. I rushed to get some work done on one of his section 8 apartments so he could pass his inspection and I stopped by his yard to give him a bill. A couple of blowers were there and I asked about the Ariens and told me to knock 9 dollars off my bill, so he basically gave it to me.

It's an older one, painted handles and wooden crank handle. Has an H50 65226H engine, but missing the fuel tank and starter rope. I could put a rope on it easily and just see if the motor has compression before I decide to repower (which was my plan) 

I also have a running Trac Team unit with a super clean blower that was probably never used. But the reason I bought that one was that it had the reel mower. I think I paid $100 for that package 10 or 12 years ago at his scrap yard. I think a lot of people ditch stuff because the need drug money or beer money. Works for me anyway.

I think the argument about original vs. repower is interesting. Repowering gets people back up and running quickly and if it's done without much modification to the original unit, well why not. I can't rebuild an engine or diagnose one, but I have sockets and wrenches and gear pullers to get pulleys off so I can do a repower and not pay someone $75 - $90 an hour to fix something. And comparing a snowblower to a GTO is just sort of silly to me.

Same guy who owns the scrap yard bought a restored GTO like he had in high school. HE HATES IT. Drove it maybe a couple of times and he said it handles and brakes like crap, because it is all original technology. He keeps it under a cover in his garage.

My first two vehicles had AMC straight 6 engines. Incredibly simple and easy to fix, but you had to fix them constantly. My Chrysler minivan has never had anything done to it's engine in 125,000 miles other than oil changes and one belt. Vehicles used to be used up by the time the odometer rolled over. Two or three hundred thousand is expected now.

I see pluses and negatives for both. One thing I do know is that when ebay first started getting big, vintage garden tractors like David Bradleys and Gravelys and Wheel Horse stuff was very pricy. Now no one cares. I go to auctions and all the guys who cared have too much of it already and can't really get rid of it. Stuff that we grew up with we still think is cool. To the joe down the block that just needs to clear the driveway he could care less.

I went to a farm auction 2 years ago and there were 3 blowers. Two Craftsman and a Honda two stage that ran fine. The Craftsman blowers went for around $250 each and I got the Honda for $160. The auctioneer was trying to get the bidding up, saying 'people - the Honda was the one to buy here.' I don't know if they were just afraid of a Jap engine or what, but I got it with the intention of flipping. But when I got home I thought I should keep it as a backup. It's my main blower today.


----------



## Jackmels

As of Today, I have a few Less......


----------



## Relli1130

Jackmels - I am amazed. Would love to know your secret in acquiring such nice machines. I have a Craigslist app on my phone that alerts me anytime an Ariens (or other snowblower / snow blower) comes available. 

In my area (pittsburgh) these machines typically don't come available less than $100 - and they are nowhere near as clean as some of the Ariens machines that you find.

Not sure how you do it  but I would love to know...

Keep the pics coming,


----------



## Jackmels

I live on a very busy street in a highly populated area. People Always see Old Ariens Machines at my place driving by, and put 2 + 2 together. People stop and ask if I want to buy theirs, or ask if I want theirs.
I was able to Try out what's left of my fleet on the 2+ feet we got here in Ma. My '65 had a gearshift problem, but replaced it in No time. I Used 3 different 10000 series and a 22000 series. One thing I liked about this Particular Storm was the fact it was ALL Snow, No Rain or Sleet before or after. I will say that getting through the Snowplow
Piles was a bit of a challenge, but these Old School Machines are what put Ariens on the Map.


----------



## Jackmels

My Modified 1965 Tearing it Up.....


----------



## Jackmels

Short Vid of '65 Kicking Ass https://vid.me/LiDh


----------



## Fred9

Great snowblower porn. 
I will add that here in north central Connecticut my 11 year old 8.5 Ariens was throwing snow farther than I ever recall.


----------



## Jackmels

Picked up this Pair Yesterday for $125. One had No Engine, and the other threw a Rod. Dropped a motor on one, and used the clean Sheetmetal and electric starter from blown engine onto another good block. 
http://postimg.org/image/gmrvjasi5/


----------



## Rockadode

I have 3 that I bought and cleaned up real nice but they're not moving ... Toronto has had next to no snow this year and I'm gonna get stuck with them I think

canadiana Grand Prix 5/23
Noma Performance 10/29
Ariens 924044 10/32 - possibly keeping this one

Got some bites on the Grand Prix asking 250 cdn
Noma's in at 400
Ariens in at 550

All have sandblast and new paint, new or rebuilt carb and whatever belts/bearings/bushing friction wheels that they needed, all this is in the ads and nothing but crickets...

Not worried about the high price of the Ariens, probably keeping it, But I'm surprised no one's even looked at the 10/29, got 200 views on the little one, ariens has about 180 and the noma only like 75

what gives?


----------



## Jackmels

No Snow= No Sales


----------



## Jackmels

Here's a $50 Special I scored. Previous Owner didn't have a clue. Jerry Rigged an 8hp carb on it. Said it died, and he bought a POS Craftsman. Turns out, Machine died because ground wire fell off and was shorting the ignition. Changed the carb, put on airbox, replaced bent axle flange, and this is Good to Go! I tried it out, and it Runs and throws Very Good!


----------



## Jackmels

Today a friend called to tell me there was an Old Ariens on a scrap trailer at a local Garage. Owner let me take it. Critters dragged so much crap into the chassis, it wouldn't move. Needed Points and Condenser, and a new float in the carb. Not my favorite Model, but I hate to see any of these go to the scrap yard. I blew some snow with it before calling it a day.


----------



## Jackmels

I did some work on the Freebie today. Got the shifter aligned and everything Lubed, changed the impeller bearing, and got rid of those Solid Tires. I used MTD wheels and tires. Had to cut 1" off the wheel to get the right length, and drilled holes through the axle for the pins. Machine ate right through a 2 foot Snowbank, No Problem.


----------



## Jackmels

Got the Freebie all Done, and Ready to go. It Cleaned up Pretty Good. This Machine will Now Continue to Work as Intended. The Overall Quality of these Old Machines is Amazing.


----------



## Jackmels

Picked up this Nice ST today. Carb needed cleaning and primer hose was broken. This is Very Clean and Tight.


----------



## Jackmels

Today I built This from Spare Parts, figuring I won't be selling them anytime soon. This has the Larger Diameter Impeller w/6 blades. I had to Move the wheels out 1/2" with spacers to clear the Impeller Wall. Crank assembly still needs to be installed, but this Throws Great. I tested it on what's left of the Snowbank left by the Plow.


----------



## Jackmels

Picked This Ariens up Today. It was Repowered at some point, and has the Good Gearbox. Runs Good, needs axle bearing, but everything else is Good. Owner said Grandfather bought it new.


----------



## Jackmels

Just Picked up this Pair. First one Runs, but has low compression, and piston slap, 2nd is also low on compression. Both Augers Spin with one Finger! I'll Probably Repower them with Predators. I am Itching to get 55 Ragtop Out of the Mothballs.....


----------



## RIT333

Jackmels said:


> Today I built This from Spare Parts, figuring I won't be selling them anytime soon. This has the Larger Diameter Impeller w/6 blades. I had to Move the wheels out 1/2" with spacers to clear the Impeller Wall. Crank assembly still needs to be installed, but this Throws Great. I tested it on what's left of the Snowbank left by the Plow


Jack

Just curious...Are more impeller blades better or worse for throwing distance ? Seems like less would allow the snow to accumulate more inside, and then get thrown further...to a point, when there is is too much snow with less blades, and the chute can clog with snow. Or, is more always better or always worse ? Your thoughts ?


----------



## Jackmels

I'm sure the engineers came up with some kind of a formula to maximize the throw. The 6 blade impeller machines I've had Worked well, and were 32" Commercial units. They also had the Very Thick Skids. This is the only 24 I've seen with the 6 blade impeller.


----------



## Jackmels

Sold a 10000 series auger gearbox with impeller on Fleabay to someone in Ct. this Jan. He complained it was bad, so I replaced it with another one. I then tossed it into a snowpile. Now that the snow is mostly gone, I decided to do some cleanup with a scrap metal run. I picked up the "bad" auger and threw it into the truck, and then thought I'd first check it out. Upon further inspection found the gears to be good, as I thought when I sold it. Today I Installed it into another Bucket with a new bearing, and it spins with one finger. Go Figure.


----------



## Jackmels

It's good to be the "Go To" Guy when it comes to Vintage Ariens Machines. A man who was selling his house stopped by, and asked if I buy Ariens. $50 later netted me this Good Running 10000 series.


----------



## lee h

You sure are finding some sweet snowblowers. Where in Ma.are you located.
May need parts in the future. I'm looking for a decent 36 inch Ariens. Doesn't
have to run as i want to repower it.

Lee


----------



## Jackmels

PM Sent


----------



## 69ariens

Jackmels said:


> Today I built This from Spare Parts, figuring I won't be selling them anytime soon. This has the Larger Diameter Impeller w/6 blades. I had to Move the wheels out 1/2" with spacers to clear the Impeller Wall. Crank assembly still needs to be installed, but this Throws Great. I tested it on what's left of the Snowbank left by the Plow.


 I might be interested in this one . How much?


----------



## Jackmels

PM Sent.


----------



## Jackmels

Picked up a Few Today.......


----------



## gsnod

Jealous!


----------



## Jackmels

Stuff has been Gravitating to me, but this $75 deal I had to Share. Runs Great after a carb clean. I have a 32" bucket for it as well...


----------



## Jackmels

Found this One-Owner Machine locally. Been in Storage for a few Years, but I put Fresh Gas in it, and it Started First Pull. Machine was Maintained, everything is Tight. Replacement Engine Runs Great!

url=http://postimg.org/image/ly2a7kt03/]







[/url]


----------



## Jackmels

Who says $25 doesn't buy much?


----------



## Jackmels

Thanks to Forum Member Steve Souza, who contacted me with a 10000 series auger he didn't want to scrap....That will save another Ariens at some point in time....Thanks Again Steve!


----------



## Jackmels

Stuff has been gravitating to me. Got this ST824 with Blown Motor for a song. Repowered it with another 8 tec. Had to spend a couple of hours freeing up the Drive Plate Assembly; this was the toughest one I'd ever had to free up. But....Now it's 100%, ready for next Season.


----------



## Jackmels

Just Got This Decent ST724 w/broken rod for $25. Chassis Bearings are all tight, as well as the Auger. I just removed the 7 tec. Haven't yet made an engine choice.


----------



## 43128

predator it, chassis looks nice almost no surface rust


----------



## Jackmels

With the New Engine it will Sell itself.


----------



## Rob711

Do u do anything to "winterize" the predator when you sell them on a flipped machine?
Rob


----------



## 43128

i dont know if he does this but i bore out the main jet with a torch tip cleaner


----------



## Jackmels

I don't bother with it....I tell people they are jetted lean, and to use partial choke if need be.


----------



## Jackmels

Here's Today's Project, Put Honda GX160 on Freebie 10000 series. I'll clean it up a bit as time allows.


----------



## 43128

is the gx160 off a powerwasher? looks like one of the newer versions judging by the starter handle and air filter wingnut


----------



## Jackmels

Yep, Dewalt Powerwasher had about 1 hour on it, and pump shi* the Bed. Owner didn't want to repair it. Got it for a song.....


----------



## 43128

great deal, that motor isnt even broken in yet then


----------



## Jackmels

Got this out of long term Storage for a Song. After Fuel Flush and Carb clean and Adjustment, it Runs Great, and everything is Tight. Doesn't look like it was used much.


----------



## 43128

looks almost new


----------



## Jackmels

Got this Compact Freebie w/Blown motor. This has a dual shaft engine, I used the original cam and rear case to convert another engine to a dual shaft configuration.


----------



## 43128

**** that thing is clean. to bad there arnt many options for replacement engines for it


----------



## Jackmels

Today's Score, ST924 Needed Minor Adjustments and Tuneup.


----------



## Jackmels

Just got this Freebie 10000 series. Owner bought a new one, and this gravitated to me in Working Condition. Fairly Clean and also included an extra auger.


----------



## Rob711

That's a freebie!! You must have pictures of the owner in compromising positions! That looks CLEAN, and extra auger...sweet.


----------



## Jackmels

*$100 for 2 ST1032's*

Got this pair of ST1032's for $100. Rusty looking one has no Rot in the Auger as many of this vintage do. A little paint will clean things up nicely. The second one Had a Blown Engine, which I replaced today.


----------



## Jackmels

Not a big Husqvarna fan, but got this for a song w/blown motor. I happened to have a compatible replacement Engine handy, and now this is ready to Rock......


----------



## Jackmels

Good Karma Coming Back....Got this Freebie Ariens. Needed Carb Clean and LH Axle bearing. Can't help but notice it uses Real Ball Bearings vs Today's Junk. Still needs general cleaning.


----------



## jeepguy03

I have to agree on the Predator vs Tecumseh L-heads. Most of the machines I build are for family and friends. The last thing I want is a blown rod because they didn't check the oil, which most people don't. If I build an older Ariens for someone, I usually replace the engine with a predator or OHV Briggs. The 6-7hp OHV Briggs inteks and Briggs snow engines are becoming easier to find around here and many of the snow engines come with electric start and the ability to power a light.

My situation is different since I usually build them for people and not craigslist, but I've found the customers are willing to pay more for electric start and a light.

My own personal machine is a bit different. I have a '78 Toro 826. I kept the original Briggs 8hp because it was religiously taken care of and looks brand new inside as well as gives a bit of character.


----------



## Jackmels

I'm Not into Toros or Briggs. Here's a Freebie 73-4, Unfortunately, no Differential... The Honda was also a Freebie that was on a Power Washer with a bad Pump.


----------



## Jackmels

Modded an Early One with Predator and Impeller Seal. Half Bucket with Bolt on Guards.


----------



## Jackmels

Another Oldie Freebie, Critters Dragged in Enough Crap to Bind the Chain and Sprockets.


----------



## Jackmels

Decided to Tune-up and Repower My Personal Machine. All Ready to Go! This thing Really Throws it with the Tall Chute and Impeller Seal.


----------



## Jackmels

This Baby 73-4 Ariens Just Gravitated to me.....


----------



## Jackmels

Here's an Impeller Seal using Tractor Supply Baler Belt. Amazing how such a small modification makes such a Large Improvement.


----------



## Jackmels

Not an Ariens, but it was a freebie. Critters dragged lots of stuff into the engine cowl which knocked the magnets from the flywheel when PO tried to run it. Now This actually runs pretty good, but I personally am not a fan of the Toro shift setup of this vintage.


----------



## Jackmels

Been fairly busy to post, but the Purists will be happy, I was going to do a predator swap on this 73-4, but it started easily after sitting for a while, and it has electric Start, so I decided to go through it. Carb wouldn't take the rebuild, so I replaced it, and after cleaning the points, and maintenance, it runs and works Great!


----------



## Jackmels

Did a Predator Swap on this one Today. Nice thing on these models, No crank mods are needed. Done in an hour.


----------



## Jackmels

Not an Ariens, but it's a Freebie! Elderly owner didn't want to fix it, and bought a New POS troybilt. Replaced Fuel line, and a couple of screws for the airbox. Runs Good! I'll try to move it out fast, as I'm not a big Toro Fan.


----------



## Terrance

Great thread Jack.
I live in Michigan but plan on coming over that way someday to do some family research. My 11th great-grandfather was William Brewster.


----------



## Fred9

Jack, I get comfort knowing you repowered your Personal Machine with a Tecumseh. I have an 11 year old 24 " Ariens with an 8.5 Tec and get worried when the engine "wanders". I replaced the carb before last season and it seemed to help. 
I also enjoy reading about and seeing your scores! Thanks


----------



## Jackmels

Glad people are interested in my post, and can share the enthusiasm.


----------



## Jackmels

I Specialize and Focus on Ariens machines, but other brands gravitate to me. Got this Freebie Craftsman single stage with new paddles. Had bad gas and a clogged carb. Once I got it running, found out the muffler was MIA. I modified a muffler from a 7hp engine to fit. Got to try it out this morning, as we got an inch or 2. I'm not a big fan of the single stage machines, but it worked well.


----------



## Terrance

Jackmels said:


> Got this one for $25. One Family Owned with Documentation. Runs, but is Blowing Oil Through the Breather. Another Candidate for a Predator Repower.


I heard that the Harbor Freight motors are not cold-weather motors. Can anybody confirm or debunk this?


----------



## Rob711

Debunk. And use search. But lots of use use them on snowblowers sucsesfully.


----------



## Clearview60

Good lord, Jackmels, how are you scoring all these deals/freebies?


----------



## Jackmels

My location is on a busy street in a highly populated area. They gravitate to me for different reasons. Scrap metal guys, Wife nagging to get it gone, and People who don't fix things. CL freebies are out there as well, but you have to be quick to score them.


----------



## Jackmels

Terrance said:


> I heard that the Harbor Freight motors are not cold-weather motors. Can anybody confirm or debunk this?


I started repowering Old Ariens machines with the "greyhound" engine which was the previous version of the predator. The only engine issue I ever had was from someone who left gas in it and pulled the recoil until it broke. I replaced the recoil, drained the bad gas, and it started first pull. I have found, however partial choke is sometimes needed as these engines are jetted lean. Some people enlarge the jet. They Perform Well.


----------



## Clearview60

Since the snow is flying and I'm waiting for the Patriots to start in a little while thought I'd read through all the pages & pictures in this thread. Good stuff, please keep them coming! Amazed at how mechanically inclined and helpful many of you guys on this forum are.


----------



## Jackmels

Got this Freebie from the original owner today. Had been sitting in a shed for Years. When I checked the gas, found it empty! Added gas, and it fired right up...Usually there is a nasty carb and dirty tank and fuel lines involved. Removed a critters nest, and was blowing snow with it today....


----------



## firedudetl1

how come I can't get a deal like that........looks good - nice score


----------



## Jackmels

firedudetl1 said:


> how come I can't get a deal like that........looks good - nice score


I Found a good way to get freebies, (Don't ask how) Got 2 more coming...


----------



## Jackmels

Not a Freebie, but, Just Got This Pretty Clean One Owner Ariens from a Local Shop. Owner bought a New One. This had a broken recoil, which I replaced. Pulled it and broke that one....Turns out the starter "cup" was broken, and eating the recoils. First time I've seen that one...


----------



## Biketrax

Jackmels said:


> People who don't fix things. CL freebies are out there as well, but you have to be quick to score them.


TRUE there I waited one day on two nice offers and PPPPOOOOffffff they were gone!!!
Jack is right!!!! must move fast like the wind TONTO!


----------



## Jackmels

Got a couple in over the weekend. 76ish 7hp electric start from a neighbor had been sitting for a couple years. Had a Stuck intake valve, Bad Carb, No spark, and frozen friction wheel. Has the Old Style Gearbox, and I was happy to find the rakes not frozen. Spent some time on it, and it runs Good now.
Second Machine a friend grabbed from the landfill before the Loader got to it. Has 5.5 dual shaft ohv engine that someone tried to fix the governor and gave up. I was pleased to find that a governor gear from a H-70 fit the OHV application. I had to fab some missing linkage, and find a spring with the correct tension to make it work. Now Only Needs a chassis pan, and it's good to go.


----------



## bad69cat

And the OHV one has the good tires on it too..... glad it got rescued. Silly to toss stuff like that, but it happens everyday no doubt.


----------



## Ariens1978

I wish we had people like Jack closer to my area. Its like Ariens parts heaven!


----------



## Jackmels

I'm the "Go-To" guy in my area for Vintage Ariens Parts. I used to do some Ebay, but the fees are Ridiculous.


----------



## Jackmels

*Mid 70s with "Good" gearbox*

Got this one for a song. Owner said it was seized. Actually, Critters dragged so much crap into the engine shroud, it couldn't turn. Cleaned up all the crap, and cleaned the points and carb bowl. Started first pull! PO had the governor and carb mis-adjusted as well. This thing runs Great, and idles down to a crawl without a miss. The engine was replaced at some point, as it is not set up for the original cable operated throttle.


----------



## Jackmels

The Snowblower Gods are Smiling...This 36" Beast just Gravitated to me. Needed a Carb Clean and Auger Belt, Now Runs Great! This Should Clean up Pretty Good!


----------



## Jackmels

Cleaned up Pretty Good.


----------



## Jackmels

*Critters...*

Found this in a Neighbor's Machine....


----------



## Jackmels

Just Got this Extra Clean One Owner 1028 w/Extra Tall Chute....


----------



## ctdave

Jackmels said:


> Just Got this Extra Clean One Owner 1028 w/Extra Tall Chute....


 looks nice, real clean


----------



## Jackmels

Picked up a Clean 10000 Series. Owner wanted it Gone Because Right Wheel was Locked up. Here's Why.......


----------



## Jackmels

Well, We got Our First bit of Snow Today in Ma. I was able to Test out an Early 924 series 32" that I Repowered and installed Inpeller Seal. Worked Great. I was also able to try a Bobcat for the first time, and I must say, I was Impressed with it! I do want to try this in some substantial snowfall....Last, I got a freebie Toro that I was able to resurrect a few days ago that worked OK as well. Looking Forward to some Real Snow! Photos for You All.....


----------



## bad69cat

I see somebody on my CL posted a Bobcat for $150....... considered taking a look - but I am trying to fight the urge. We should have more snow this week......


----------



## Duff Daddy

Jack... as you can tell from notifications, I just read this WHOLE thread. Good deal... grateful job. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## matto

Jackmels said:


> Picked up a Clean 10000 Series. Owner wanted it Gone Because Right Wheel was Locked up. Here's Why.......


Dear lord, is that mice nesting? What am I looking at?


----------



## Jackmels

Yep, Critters love Snowblowers (And inside Engine Shrouds)


----------



## FearlessFront

sscotsman said:


> Im in one of the heaviest snowfall zones in the USA, and I bet I dont do any more than 10 hours a winter..anyone doing 100 hours would have to be commercial guys with many customers..and those guys definitely aren't going to be using harbor freight clones..
> 
> So "100 hours a year" and "clone" are mutually exclusive.
> 
> I throw snow commercially. My Tecumseh engines are holding up just fine. One is a 2002 8 hp on a Snapper the other is a 1971 on a Sno-Thro (the h70). They both have a ton of hours on them, I take care of them and they take care of me.
> I also have a 32 wide 1971 Ariens Sno-Thro. I took the 7 horsepower off on purpose and sold it and put a Predator 212cc on that machine because a 32 wide swath needs a lot more power. The predator holds up with the Tecumseh's in fact the Predator is a beast and perfect for a 32 wide machine. Even though the predator is only rated at about 7hp which was the same as the Tecumseh H70, the truth is the power ratio on those 212cc engines is a lot more powerful. My 32 wide is being powered as if a 10hp Tecumseh was on it. $99 bucks.
> I prefer Tecumseh especially the medium frame 8 horsepower and up, but it would have cost me $300 more to buy a NOS Tecumseh compared to the harbor freight for the same result. They're both excellent engines and they are holding their own out there and yes the truth is if you take care of your Tecumseh snowking engine, its average lifespan is 40 years. The one is at 45 now. It was taken care of. I do not know what the average life expectancy on a Predator is yet, they haven't been out that long 6-7 years. Will they last as long as the Tecumseh's? Time will only tell, but for the price and performance the Predator is an excellent engine and it's getting commercial use.


----------



## Jackmels

Just did a Predator Swap on an Early 924 series with the Old Style Gearbox. This is a Fairly Easy swap, as there are no Chute Crank Mods needed. Ready for another Decade or More.....


----------



## FearlessFront

Thank's again to Jack. I contacted him for a taller chute for my older Ariens and he had it as well as a bunch of other parts you cant find on ebay or are as much as double what Jack asks. Jack is the guy to go to for parts for your Ariens Sno-Thro machines especially the 60's and 70's machine's. Thank you!


----------



## Jackmels

Glad to be of Help. Thanks for the Endorsement!


----------



## Jackmels

Here's a Nice Clean 32" that Belongs to My Oil Burner Guy. Note the Chrome is Not Rusted. That is usually a Good Indicator of Overall Condition.


----------



## Jackmels

This Isn't an Ariens, but I got this Not Running Freebie Today.This was a Very Easy Predator Swap done in less than an hour.


----------



## dhazelton

Is everyone fabbing shrouds to keep the carb warm on these Predator swaps?


----------



## Jackmels

Haven't seen the need for shrouds. I don't rejet them, either, No big deal to run partial choke. Others Opinions will vary.


----------



## Jackmels

*More...*

Got this Clean 8524 in with a blown Motor. It has the Double shaft Design Engine. I was able to pull the Cam and side cover off, and Reconfigured a Single shaft Engine I had on the Shelf. Tried it out on some heavy remaining snow from last storm. This has a Great Throwing Angle, Throws it High and Far!


----------



## bad69cat

Nice!! gotta love having tons of spare parts around..... it gets us in trouble with our other half sometimes...... ;>P


----------



## Jackmels

Here's an Extra Clean ST824 that just Gravitated to me. Had a Broken axle, and Local Shop told Owner the axle was NLA.


----------



## cranman

Only available at Jackmel's......Sweet


----------



## Jackmels

Another New Arrival in Good Shape. Model 824 Had a Blown Auger, which I replaced. I can't say No to a Bargain....


----------



## cranman

Sweet score Jack...I've been picking up a few this week, but nothing that nice.


----------



## Jackmels

Cranman, You will find the Newer Machines are more Desirable from a Selling Standpoint. The Older Stuff We Like and Appreciate has a Very Limited Following among the General Public.


----------



## Jackmels

Repowered a couple this morning. The 73-4 Ariens took all of 10 minutes. The Craftsman Predator swap took about an hour. Had to Re-Drill Mounting Holes, and modify the belt Cover.


----------



## Jackmels

Did a Predator Swap on a 10000 series 32" today. Note the New Location of the Crank Handle, Higher than the Original Spot.


----------



## JayzAuto1

Jack Congrats On All the GRAVITATION'S. But are you painting those machines?? Or are they donated that clean??

Thanx, Jay


----------



## Jackmels

I got a bunch of clean ones Recently. That recent 32 had some repaint over the years by PO, but I did quickly paint the handlebars. I don't waste a lot of time on cosmetics, but I do try to find clean machines. When I say Gravitate, it doesn't mean they are freebies, I do Pay for Most of Them.


----------



## Jackmels

Found This Freebie at the Transfer Station Today. Full of Bad Gas, Broken Recoil and Electric Starter. PO gave up on it. Had it Running in Short Order, and it Cleaned up Nicely. Was Blowing Snow with it this Afternoon.


----------



## cranman

I've only gotten a few out of my transfer station...that one looks really well kept! Congratulations!


----------



## 43128

sad that somebody would throw something that clean away. wasteful society we live in


----------



## Jackmels

Picked This up Yesterday. Nice 9526 Pro was missing traction Hand Control which I was able to replace with one from a MTD 522 which was Almost Identical. Had belt Throwing Problem due to wrong belt on there.


----------



## Jackmels

Got this Nice One with a Broken Connecting Rod. Block was Not Affected. Runs Great Now. Not My Favorite Model. but it is Clean, and an Ariens.....


----------



## Jackmels

Got this Freebie Yesterday. Engine Runs Great, but had the Typical Stripped Bronze Gear. The Rakes were also Frozen, so I put a Fresh Gear in another Blown Gearbox I had, and Threw it in. Just Needs Skids, and some Cleaning up. It's Good Having those Discontinued Gears in Stock!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* I have always wondered this, JACK. is this a full or part time Gig you got going on here?????????*


----------



## Jackmels

Let's Call it a "Constructive" Addiction.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*What in the name of ZEUS is a transfer station??????*


----------



## hriehl1

A transfer station is what used to be the town dump. But now, the refuse is collected, sorted and "transferred" to other locations for recycling or disposal.


----------



## Jackmels

Got this Freebie Today from a Local. Swapped Carb, Did File Method Valve Adjustment, and It Had Issues with Reverse. These 10000 series won't Clutch into Reverse if the Friction wheel isn't "All" the way over. I had to trim a piece of the Linkage that was hitting the chassis wall. Now, It Runs and drives Good; Auger Spins like a Dream by hand. (I Noticed I Just Got Over 25,0000 Views on My Thread.)


----------



## Jackmels

*Another Freebie!*

Neighbor is moving, and didn't want to take this along. Decent shape, but stalls under load. I'll deal with it later...


----------



## classiccat

his loss is your gain! it's in great shape!


----------



## Jackmels

A Friend Stopped to tell me of a Freebie Down the Street. Went and Picked it up. Turns out it was a Repower I sold a Couple Years Ago. Started First Pull!


----------



## classiccat

Nice way to compound your investment there Jackmels!! Easy Peasy!


----------



## cranman

Boomarang Blower


----------



## FearlessFront

Normex said:


> Speaking of repower has anyone checked the Loncin winter engines?
> They look neat and completely shrouded. This company is apparently well renowned for quality. Don't have much info on pricing. Toro puts these on their blowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engine


Loncin, is the company that builds the hemi 212cc Predator...
I prefer the non hemi 212cc predator built by rato because they are rated at 3800 rpm vs the hemi rated at 3600 rpm, but either way, excellent reviews on both engines.


----------



## Jackmels

*Xtra Clean!*

Had to Share This One. Mint ST824 been in a Basement for Many Years. Really Nice Condition.


----------



## cranman

Jack..this is my favorite blower of all time....great shape and a classic!


----------



## YSHSfan

I guess someone may be visiting Jack soon....., are you cranman.....???


----------



## cranman

My own personal hot rod blower is an ST 824...and I've got at least 10 or more in stock for sale next year.......I'm going to let Jack give someone else a chance at one!


----------



## Jackmels

Another Pretty Clean Gem I picked up Today. This had a Blown Gearbox. Now It's Ready For Snow! I prefer the Older Units With the Locking Differential, but the Price Was Right.


----------



## cranman

You do OK Jack......I'm not even thinking blowers until November. Got my hands full with lawn tractors for now.


----------



## Jackmels

I have Plenty of Other Irons in the Fire as Well.


----------



## cranman

May be so Jack....but you will always be the Ariens Guru!


----------



## Jackmels

*Honda on a 73-4 and Getting Ready For the Season*

Did a Repower on a 73-4. I forgot about the Controls that interfere with Longer Replacement Bolts, especially the forward ones....Thought I'd show the Group Some of the Stable.


----------



## Fred9

Thanks for pics of all your Ariens blowers!
Very kool to have Honda engine on Ariens! The Tecumseh on my 13 year old 8524 is doing ok (with new carb a few years ago) but if it goes bad I would check out trying to fit a Honda engine.


----------



## Jackmels

Your 8524 May Have the Double Shaft Engine which Limits Your Options on Repowering.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Jackmels said:


> Did a Repower on a 73-4. I forgot about the Controls that interfere with Longer Replacement Bolts, especially the forward ones....Thought I'd show the Group Some of the Stable.


*You da Man there JACK!!! When it comes to those Machines.*


----------



## Fred9

*Per attached pic my 924118 has one drive*

While checking it I noticed the drive pulley is cockeyed. I will post photos on a new thread.

I ran the engine over 20 minutes which I try to do quarterly. It seeks/hunts and sounds like it is about out of gas but never stopped running. Such "uneven" running is not unusual but disconcerting. I did put in a new carb a few years ago but I don't think it changed how the engine runs. It only stopped/died while blowing snow once or twice and after a short while started back up. 

Purchased new in 2003.


----------



## Jackmels

If You want or need advice, start your own thread. Don't Tread on My Thread!


----------



## Fred9

Understood.


----------



## Jackmels

Had to Share this one. 924 Series out of Long Hibernation. Cleanest one I've ever seen.


----------



## Jackmels

Here's an impeller seal I just completed on one of my 10000 series.


----------



## Jackmels

*Ariens Holy Grail*

I have the Holy Grail of Ariens Chutes Available. Photo shows it next to a 10000 series chute. Pm for details.


----------



## Jackmels

Did some upgrades for a Local. Auger Bearing, Impeller Seal, and Chute Upgrade on an Early 924 Series. Also, A couple photos of Stubborn Hub Removal for Newbies. Once the Hub Moves, Add Wrenches and Repeat.


----------



## Fred9

Thanks Jack!!


----------



## 43128

i drill a very tiny hole as a centering hole in the end of the auger shaft then use a three jaw puller with my impact gun. people will tell you you will break off the ears doing that but you wont


----------

